# What Color is He?



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I just returned from teaching a wild horse photography workshop and we had an outstanding 6 days! One of the things I find intriguing is how the different colors of the wild horses get mixed together to create some really wild colors. Now, i have been pretty good at deciphering color over the years (or so I thought until I read some of the stuff on here!  ) but I am confused on this guy...is he a rasberry roan, a blue roan? A blue roan with a raspberry chaser?  In person his coat is very blue with the exception of his head and his flanks and belly which are a strong bay color. Any ideas? Inquiring minds want to know. 

Thanks!
Les


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Brown based roan?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brown roan.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Brown roan.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd guess brown roan as well. Gorgeous color.

But do you see that baby in front of him? How adorable!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

What a beautiful picture!!! Love the baby pose I'm still learning color, so what makes him a brown roan instead of a bay roan?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone see the little black foal in the background? Cute!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

kctop72 said:


> What a beautiful picture!!! Love the baby pose I'm still learning color, so what makes him a brown roan instead of a bay roan?


This statement from the OP:

"In person his coat is very blue with the exception of his head and his flanks and belly which are a strong bay color. Any ideas? Inquiring minds want to know. "

Black is restricted similarly but differently with brown than bay. Brown lights the muzzle, flank, butt, elbow, around the eyes, etc. "Soft" areas that don't normally sunfade.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Show us some more pics!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, I still don't see the light color of thee muzzle or other areas? Since the op stated he has a stong bay color, I guess that's why I am confused.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No, go back and reread the quote I posted. Its entire body was very blue but the flanks and belly had a strong bay color. 

Look at the picture: Its back and sides are very dark, giving it a blue appearance with the roan. Its belly and flank are much lighter. This is backwards for normal sunfading because the back is exposed to the sunlight much more than its belly would be. This is how brown works.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks, that makes more sense!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cute pic. Nice brown roan. The babies are creaking adorable.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd call him bay roan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks879 said:


> I'd call him bay roan.


Which would be incorrect based on the (correct) reason Posiedon gave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Hes a pretty boy but all I see looking at the picture is the stallion saying 
" WHY WONT HE LISTEN TO ME!!" lol


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Which would be incorrect based on the (correct) reason Posiedon gave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Slight rant but that drives me crazy! Especially with the "color expert" at AQHA on Facebook. One recently asked what color the foal was and everyone kept guessing grey even though the sire and dam weren't. A handful of us gave the correct and logical reason why the foal couldn't be grey and yet they all kept saying "grey for sure!" -head desk-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I avoid when that happens on the facebook page. Last time I happened to be online at the same time as Lisa, I sat on my hands for as long as I could. Don't go to her own facebook page where people ask her directly either.. no. 

Actually, apparently the time the APHA's facebook did it, it went surprisingly well. I didn't get to see, but a friend texted me saying it was shocking. Maybe their color people actually read the articles the Paint Horse Journal did on white patterns..


----------



## osucowgirl01 (May 24, 2013)

His color is typical for a Bay Roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

sinsin4635 said:


> Show us some more pics!


Here ya go...more pics of the babies. And one more pic of Sidekick (the band stallion) Enjoy and let me know what you think.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That is an even better picture to show Sidekick's brown-ness, not bay. For everyone that said he is bay, notice that his belly and between his back legs are bright colored, yet his back, shoulders, and hip are all very dark. Totally brown. Those areas most definitely don't sunbleach like that unless he's been lying on his back with his legs splayed all out all day.

Same with his head. Almost his entire head is dark except for around his muzzle.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Omg! I love that little black frame foal.



Poseidon said:


> I avoid when that happens on the facebook page. Last time I happened to be online at the same time as Lisa, I sat on my hands for as long as I could. Don't go to her own facebook page where people ask her directly either.. no.
> 
> Actually, apparently the time the APHA's facebook did it, it went surprisingly well. I didn't get to see, but a friend texted me saying it was shocking. Maybe their color people actually read the articles the Paint Horse Journal did on white patterns..


I've never seen the APHA page do it. Might have to stalk it more now. There was a lady who had a quarter horse who very clearly had some sabino markings (they were cool looking too) and asked about them and the color expert (after I had already said they were definitely caused by sabino) said "we call that white on the knee." Blah. The owner came back later after doing some googling and was like "That's exactly what it is! He has a belly spot and everything!" -sigh-


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Definitely poseidon, I can clearly see the lightened muzzle in the 2nd photo of him+) And that last little foal is a ddeam cone true for me, I want!!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> I've never seen the APHA page do it. Might have to stalk it more now. There was a lady who had a quarter horse who very clearly had some sabino markings (they were cool looking too) and asked about them and the color expert (after I had already said they were definitely caused by sabino) said "we call that white on the knee." Blah. The owner came back later after doing some googling and was like "That's exactly what it is! He has a belly spot and everything!" -sigh-


Saw that one too! I think I sent it to Chiilaa and NdAppy on facebook chat too because I facepalmed so hard.. 

And I've only heard of the APHA doing it that one time, not a regular thing like the AQHA.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Saw that one too! I think I sent it to Chiilaa and NdAppy on facebook chat too because I facepalmed so hard..
> 
> And I've only heard of the APHA doing it that one time, not a regular thing like the AQHA.


Haha yep. That would be me on facebook losing my mind! :lol:


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

kctop72 said:


> Definitely poseidon, I can clearly see the lightened muzzle in the 2nd photo of him+) And that last little foal is a ddeam cone true for me, I want!!!!!!


That little bald face filly is VERY cute. Lots of character and personality. One of my dreams is to someday adopt a couple of horses from this herd since I have spent the better part of 8 years photographing them. I finally found my first stallion that I photographed as a foal, take over his own band this year. I was such a proud daddy!  

Cheers!
Les


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is awesome Les. You did a great job capturing their essence. I absolutely love these pics


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

kctop72 said:


> That is awesome Les. You did a great job capturing their essence. I absolutely love these pics


Thank you!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Very beautiful pics! How awesome it must be to be out there with them. How very lucky you are!, & also very talented! I could sit & look at these kind of pics all day. (hint hint) :wink:


----------

